# Another white screen



## Partseverywhere (Sep 25, 2014)

Hello, I have an LG 32lc7dc on which the screen is completely white. I've check capacitors and hooks ups, everything seems to be in order, maybe there is something I am over looking, any thoughts on what may cause this?


----------

